# Joining A Club



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Do I need to join a specific club to show Wini? She is akc registered. I wont be showing her for awhile though, it would be along time away. Can she show if she is just registered with the akc? Because I know there is sugarcreek dog club and stuff. I could just show her in an akc show, right?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, as long as she is AKC reg. you can show her in AKC show events, you should probably join a local german shepherd club


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

you don't have to join any clubs to show your dog, I am not part of any club (all because of location no shepherd club within reasonable driving distance for me closes all breed club is over an hour away and closes gsd club is at least 3 1/2) but I show my dogs not as often as I would like too but I am not part of any club (at this present time)


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I showed for two years before a joined a club. I'm not much of a joiner, and I'm still not a member of the GSD Club of America


----------

